# Natural or Artificial light?



## thewarning (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm debating whether do use natural or artificial light. I know hedgehogs need 12-14 hours a day. How many people here use natural or artificial and what are the advantages/disadvantages of both? For those that recommend artificial what time of day do you turn it on and off? I assume you don't need a special type of bulb and an energy saver would do fine. I've seen clamp lights that can hook to a cage (Bayco SL-300 8.5 Inch Clamp Light with Aluminum Reflector - Amazon.com) would that be okay? Lastly, is it best to just leave them alone during the day?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, leave them alone during the day. That's their sleepy-time!

Any type of light is fine. I use a timer to automatically turn it on and off without me needing to remember. I picked times that roughly coincide with when my small friend's humans are in the room and need lights anyway, so it turns on at 7am, off at 7pm. He gets natural light, too.

Welcome to the forum! If you haven't found it yet, this is a lovely (free!) careguide.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's best to use artificial light since natural daylight usually isn't enough, especially in the winter. While having natural daylight in the room isn't bad, you shouldn't depend solely on that for their light schedule.

Some people get their hedgies out to sleep on them for an hour or two during the day. While you shouldn't do it super often, and you should make sure your hedgie doesn't mind, as long as you let them sleep, it won't hurt once in a while. They do need their beauty sleep though!


----------



## CrazyHedgieLady! (Dec 30, 2013)

I just bought a timer to regulate the light schedule for my hedgies! I hope it works!!! I'm planning to start with 8am-8pm and see how that works for them. They really like to sleep so they might prefer a 14 hour on schedule.


----------



## thewarning (Feb 21, 2014)

After doing more research it seems most people use artificial light. But this brings me to my next question. Once you turn it off some people seem to have suggested that light at night (once they are up) is bad. Even low light like from a tv. So how do these people have bonding time - are they sitting in a pitch black room? Whenever I see videos or pictures of hedgies the lights are clearly on. I've read people watch tv or use the computer with their hedgohog on their lap. In fact that was suggested in Kimberly Goertzen book.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There is no problem with getting them up during the day for a short period of time but don't do it every day. Some of them are fine when gotten up during the day, others want no part of it. 

When you get hedgie up in the evening for socialization, tv and lights are fine. Some of them don't like bright lights. The flash from the tv in a darkened room will annoy many. 

Overnight, most hedgehogs prefer total or almost total darkness. For some, even a streetlight shining in their room will keep them from getting up and being active. Also, the red light from a heat bulb will bother many hedgehogs and they won't get up. If you plan to watch tv in the middle of the night while hedgie is in his cage, put a towel around the front of the cage to block the light. I've never had anyone not get up when the tv was on as long as I had the light from the tv blocked from the cage. Go by the individual hedgehog. :smile:


----------

